# Rafael Nadal - Plays a leisurely round of golf with is friend Silvio Garcia in Miami 30.03.2011 x 28



## Q (31 März 2011)

Uploaded with TurboImageHost.com
​

thx oTTo


----------



## ball88 (13 Apr. 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## richgirl (14 Apr. 2011)

danke für die Bilder
mal ohne Tennisschläger in der Hand, aber auch als Golfer macht er ne gute Figur


----------

